# Found: Wards Monark Silver King



## DuncanM (Apr 21, 2012)

Came across this yesterday at a swap meet. I have never seen one in person, but I have seen some in pictures. All I know is that it is a Wards, Monark Silver King, and that it's aluminum.
The guy I bought it from, bought it from the original owner, and he claims that it is all original.
I was a bit hesitant to buy it at fist, but after looking at the prices that people were asking for them online, I thought I better get it at $500, than $1500 on eBay. I don't know if that's eBay's insane pricing, or what. Either way, I like it a lot, so it doesn't matter.
I cannot find a serial number anywhere on it. Does anyone have any advice on how to find the year? Maybe pull the crank?
Anyways, here are some pictures of it when I got it homesorry for the poor quality cell phone pictures)













Hope you guys like it, and if you have any info about it, I would greatly appreciate it. 
Thanks!


----------



## barracuda (Apr 21, 2012)

Outstanding deal. The front brake and the rack are worth $500.


----------



## fordsnake (Apr 21, 2012)

What a great find...everything is period correct! The Delta "Defender" rear light is the only suspect, but the owner could've added it when purchased from MW.


----------



## spylab (Apr 21, 2012)

OOF! WHAT A FIND!

<— Jealous!


----------



## DuncanM (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for the compliments guys!

Can any one decode the serial number?


----------



## Steve K (Apr 21, 2012)

*Monark Silver King*

Beautiful bicycle. Great lines and great find. Looking forward to finding one as well ...some day.
Steve K


----------



## DuncanM (Apr 24, 2012)

Here are some more pictures, in better quality.

http://s475.photobucket.com/albums/rr113/ghopher0/bikes/#!cpZZ1QQtppZZ24


----------



## chitown (Apr 24, 2012)

*37 model*

Great ride there.

36 catalog View attachment 49694


37 catalog  View attachment 49695

Looks like a late '36 model early '37 based on serial #
'36 model had the seat collar where the '37 has the wedge style post
Paisley 1/2" pitch chainring listed as a '37 first year feature.
Winged "H" headbadge 36-37

Only things that are really questionable is that the Delta Silver Ray headlight is a '35 feature. In 36 no light is shown in catalog pics but in '37 they moved to the zep light eliminating the separate battery can.

Also the bars would have been aluminum (not many of those made it) and different stem also. That one looks more like a moto-bike stem. That rack is a special rack which I've only seen on the Deluxe Silver Kings, never a Wards. But anything is possible.

Bummer about the missing truss rods and bracket.


----------



## Steve K (Apr 24, 2012)

*Monark Silver King*

Duncan:
Thanks for those additional pics.
Are you going to be attend the Bicycle show and swap meet in Eden in a few weeks?
There will be some more great bicycles there and deals to be had.
We would all enjoy meeting you and seeing some of your collection.
Steve K
Greensboro, NC


----------



## Twinbar (Apr 24, 2012)

*great find!*

If you look through copies of the various catalogs of Wards Hawthorns and Silverkings, you will see that Monark was prolific in switching out and mixing and matching accessories to create different models and price points.  My point is the missing truss rods may never been on your bike and the super wide steel handle bars may be the original.  I had the exact bars on a 1935 Silverking version of the same bike as well.  You have a great find at a reasonable price.  Other than your frame lugs not having the windows, I would still lean towards your bike being a late 35, early 36.  i would recommend a light sympathetic cleaning and leave it as is.  We are all envious. jeff


----------



## scrubbinrims (Apr 24, 2012)

Greetings neighbor.
Your duralium absolutely had truss rods, which is why there are ears in the headset, of note they do not make a 90 degree turn, screwed in behind the stem as in silver king models, more like the standard setup/angles as other manufacturers.
Also the headtubes are less chunky in duraliums, generally speaking.
The bars and stem look to have been replaced in my opinion. the rack a manufacturer option, the front brake a nice addition.
I picked up the same model this past weekend at Copake...paying more than I wanted for the aluminum bars.
Very nice and I would reach out to Stradalite here to recover your noseflap troxel...well worth the endeavor.
Chris


----------



## MaxGlide (Apr 25, 2012)

*"Just "came across" this at a swap meet.....*

once again..... I hate you guys............


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Apr 25, 2012)

Hello DuncanM

I was viewing the Cabe and see you here.  A lot of good feedback here on the bike.  I still owe you those scanned ads.  Ill get to you eventually.  I had not noticed but the front brake is a great addition too.  Your bike does have some really nice accessories.  Enjoy your clean up.  

Thanks for sharing your pics.  Its great to see them still surviving, especially surviving the WAR.  
Heres mine that I refurbed. 36' Duralium.  Aluminum frame, fork, handlebars.  zinc plated hardware, stainless fenders.




1918 Ranger


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Apr 25, 2012)

scrubbinrims said:


> Greetings neighbor.
> Your duralium absolutely had truss rods, which is why there are ears in the headset, of note they do not make a 90 degree turn, screwed in behind the stem as in silver king models, more like the standard setup/angles as other manufacturers.
> Also the headtubes are less chunky in duraliums, generally speaking.
> The bars and stem look to have been replaced in my opinion. the rack a manufacturer option, the front brake a nice addition.
> ...




Hello,  May I ask what you payed.  Just trying to get a feel for market value on these.  Thanks
1918 Ranger


----------



## DuncanM (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks for all the information and compliments! 
I should be starting cleaning it soon. Just a light cleaning and new grease all around should be sufficient. 

Unfortunately I will not be making it to the Eden show, but I will be hosting the Charlotte show on May 19th. 
Thanks,
-Duncan


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 29, 2012)

Just how are the tubes joined inside the lugs on these duralium models?


----------



## richtrix (Apr 29, 2012)

Ranger Dan said:


> Just how are the tubes joined inside the lugs on these duralium models?




The tubing is cooled and the lugs are heated then put together for a tight fit.


----------



## chitown (Apr 29, 2012)

Here's a link to the patent:

http://www.google.com/patents?id=ysp4AAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&dq=1998994&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q=1998994&f=false


----------



## 1918 Ranger (Apr 29, 2012)

chitown said:


> Here's a link to the patent:
> 
> http://www.google.com/patents?id=ysp4AAAAEBAJ&zoom=4&dq=1998994&pg=PA1#v=onepage&q=1998994&f=false




Thats an awesome link on the patent.  Thanks


----------



## Ranger Dan (Apr 30, 2012)

richtrix said:


> The tubing is cooled and the lugs are heated then put together for a tight fit.




Aha! ... that would seem to be a really good method if done properly.  Is it rare that problems have developed in any of these?  (I guess we wouldn't necessarily know; they might just disappear into the landfill without remark.)

Say, thanks for the patent link, chitown.


----------



## DuncanM (Aug 16, 2012)

I decided I'm ready to let the bike go. 
Let me know if your interested.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Aug 16, 2012)

*What did you want for it PM me -- interested*

like it says PM me what you wanted for this -- I am very interested -- it needs to be shipped to CA let me know a price shipped -- thanks


----------

